# MA - Bedslide - GM Short Bed 6.5' - MA



## hhfco (Dec 21, 1999)

Bedslide 1500Pro CG supports 1500lbs. Bought in 2014 and truck had a cap on it. Cost on Bedslide's website for a new one now is $1649. This one is in excellent condition. Came out of a 2005 GMC Sierra with the 6.5' bed. Dimensions are 75" long x 48" wide. I bought a new truck this doesn't fit. $750 or best offer.


----------

